
The Nature of Temptation: Why those who speak against vice so often fall for it. - dwwoelfel
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/07/05/the_nature_of_temptation/
======
tonystubblebine
This reminds me of some advice that's often given to mountain bikers, "Look
where you want the bike to go."

If you stare at the rocks or the cliff, that's where the bike will go.

